# K-9 training Clarksville, TN



## Jennifer Choate (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of Norman Skiba? He owns and operates K-9 training in Clarksville, TN


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I am just a few hours away, I have never heard of him but I will ask around. I'll PM ya if I find out anything.


----------



## Jennifer Choate (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks alot. I am thinking about taking my 16 month old Samson to him for an evaluation for a few aggressive problems, and for obedience training.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not for a LONG time....


----------

